# How do I uninstall Quicktime?



## jasloane45 (Sep 14, 2008)

Recently I upgraded my version of Quicktime, and this has caused problems with Avid Media Composer which I was already running.

So I dragged the Quicktime application from the Applications folder to the trash, emptied the trash, and then tried to re-install Avid's recommended version of QT (7.1).  I got a message that said it couldn't be done because "a newer of version of Quicktime is already installed on this volume."

Apparently I hadn't completely uninstalled Quicktime, so I searched for it again in the system and found a folder with various components in it.  I dragged that to the trash and tried to empty trash, but now it says the trash can't be emptied because one of the items in it, "motion," is in use.  Motion is a component of Final Cut Pro, which is another program installed on my system.  It's not in use, though, so what's going on?

Do I have to uninstall FCP also, and then re-install Avid, then Quicktime 7.1, then FCP?  Has anyone else run into this?  I'm definitely beginning to suffer from software fatigue.


----------



## minckster (Sep 14, 2008)

From Apple Support: How to Uninstall QuickTime on a Macintosh. Unfortunately that article only refers to QuickTime 3-6, but I'd try reinstalling QT 7.1+ and while you're doing so, look to see whether the installer still has the Uninstall option.

Edit to add: Ah! I read your second paragraph more carefully. I figured you could reinstall and then uninstall. Maybe the uninstaller will still work on your partial installation. Does the installer have the uninstall option? I'd try the installer for the newer version of QT, the one that you're trying to remove.


----------



## jay33333 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm having the same problem. My editing program doesn't work with QT 7.5.5 but I can't go back because the 7.1 QT installer (which does NOT have an uninstaller) says a newer version of QT is installed, but it's not because I trashed it, emptied the trash and rebooted. Are there any hidden QT components that need to be trashed (I found and deleted the preference pane). Everyone says you don't need to uninstall old apps on a mac, just trash them. Doesn't work. And now my Media 100 is out of commission. Be forewarned before you install the 7.5.5 version of Quicktime!
Can anyone suggest anything?
Thanks


----------



## jay33333 (Nov 16, 2008)

This seems to work. 
Download the shareware program Pacifist (http://www.charlessoft.com/)
Open it and drop the dmg of the older Quicktime package onto Pacifist.
Select the main pkg and install. If there are old QT elements on your computer it'll ask if you want to replace them. I clicked Replace and after a while clicked on Don't ask again and it quickly went through with the installation and now my video editing program works again.


----------



## DaniloDG (Feb 5, 2010)

After struggling with the same problem since January, I now have a fix, which actually came from Apple's website.  Your OS installation dvd has an optional installs folder.  

In this, there's a version of Quicktime 7 specifically for Quicktime X.  It effectively turns X into 7, which is what we've all been trying to do.  More importantly, it allows you to upgrade to Quicktime Pro (if you have a key from Apple).  

Full details can be found here.  http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3678

Also, if you have any more problems, just call Apple support.  They were on the line with me for almost an hour trying to help me.  

Good luck!


----------



## axisrecording (May 21, 2010)

jay33333 said:


> This seems to work.
> Download the shareware program Pacifist (http://www.charlessoft.com/)
> Open it and drop the dmg of the older Quicktime package onto Pacifist.
> Select the main pkg and install. If there are old QT elements on your computer it'll ask if you want to replace them. I clicked Replace and after a while clicked on Don't ask again and it quickly went through with the installation and now my video editing program works again.



My i-movie HD started glitching after update to 7.6.6 from 7.6.4. No uninstall for 7 apple's way of killing i-movie HD as an option?- the above fix took 5 min.  I-movie HD back on track........  Thanks!


----------



## Magnel (Jun 12, 2010)

Dont often post to forums but this has been so helpful thought I put in my 2 cents worth in particular for Maya 2011 users.

I have an IMac running Mac OS 10.6.2  I installed Maya 2011 and previously Quicktime 10.   The playblast which uses Quicktime, wouldn't come up automatically. Following DaniloDG suggestion, the playblast finally started launching automatically ... HOORAY!!!! :0)  But then I noticed the sound was completely out of sync :0(.  This seems to be related to a known problem

http://area.autodesk.com/forum/auto...st-fps-probelm-in-64-bit-maya-2011/page-last/

A bit bitter sweet but if anyone has any ideas about the sync thing that would be great.

Cheers.


----------



## Magnel (Jun 12, 2010)

Bit of update.  As is a common practice I saw versions of my work files "filename001, filename002, etc".  The audio problem seems to have resolved itself on creating a new file ... very cautious hoooray!


----------

